# I'm thinking of buying this darkroom setup..



## lawrenceismia (Sep 10, 2006)

-Beseler Dichro 35S color enlarger
-safe light 
-timer (2) 
-focuser 
-canister w/reels 
-eisle 
-filters (maybe) 
-chemical trays 
-tongs 
-chemical jugs

+perhaps a few other miscellaneous things.

Someone is selling this setup for $400 and I'm thinking of purchasing it. What do you all think? Sounds pretty complete?


----------



## mysteryscribe (Sep 10, 2006)

I dont have any idea what things are worth these days, but If I were going back into the darkroom I would want a more versitile enlarger.  One that I could add a medium format lens and negative holder to.  I dont think  you can with that one, but I could be wrong.


----------



## ksmattfish (Sep 10, 2006)

lawrenceismia said:
			
		

> -Beseler Dichro 35S color enlarger
> -safe light
> -timer (2)
> -focuser
> ...



I'd bet it's easy to find all of this used for less than $50.  In fact, I wouldn't call it a good deal until the price dropped below $30.  You can do a whole lot better for $400.


----------

